# Can you tell me about my 1988 Bridgestone RB-1?



## Drops (Sep 15, 2009)

I am new to the road bike communality and was hoping you some of you could tell me a bit about my new (old) bike.
Here is what i'm riding:

1988 Bridgestone RB-1
Shimano 105 Break Levers, derailers, and front brake; 600 for the rear.
Matrix Titan II 700c rims with Sansin hubs
Kenda Compatition Kontender tires
Compagnolo friction shifters on the down tube
Sugino crank set

I know that the 105's are nice and the 600's where replaced by them... I just don't know much else.
Thanks in advance for your information!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

That's a fine machine. What color?

I have an RB-2 myself.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

The RB-1 is a great bike. Does it fit you?

Those components don't sound like they're the original components. I just tried a Google search for an old website that I had found a few years ago that shows what originally came on which model of Bridgestone for each year of production but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice Bike*

I have a Bridgstone Radac which is the same vintage only bonded alu. Keep an eye on those Matrix rims. They have a tendancy to crack around the spoke nipple. I saw this on five wheel sets from different riders. Two were my own. Never a catastrophic failure. Always like breaking a spoke and the wheel going out of true. 
I think the Bridgestones are still in production. They just aren't imported to the US. Not sure about that....


----------



## Drops (Sep 15, 2009)

JaeP said:


> That's a fine machine. What color?
> 
> I have an RB-2 myself.


It's blue... I will try and get some pics up soon.
How do you like your RB-2? has it held up well?


----------



## Drops (Sep 15, 2009)

Squidward said:


> The RB-1 is a great bike. Does it fit you?
> 
> Those components don't sound like they're the original components. I just tried a Google search for an old website that I had found a few years ago that shows what originally came on which model of Bridgestone for each year of production but can't seem to find it now.


It fits very well really!
I know for sure that the Front 105 Break lever is newer. It looks brand new but i have not gotten to really find out for sure yet.

On a side note... Do you know anything about Saddles? I just picked up a Brooks Champion Standard B15 and i can't seen to find any information on it. I Think it's from the late 70's; or that would be my best guess.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Drops said:


> It fits very well really!
> I know for sure that the Front 105 Break lever is newer. It looks brand new but i have not gotten to really find out for sure yet.
> 
> On a side note... Do you know anything about Saddles? I just picked up a Brooks Champion Standard B15 and i can't seen to find any information on it. I Think it's from the late 70's; or that would be my best guess.




B15 = swallow?


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought my RB-2 (which isn't as nice as yours) by chance when a friend offered it to me for a cheap price. He bought it new in 1994 and quickly lost interest. I bought it in 1995 and didn't get too interested in it. I even fitted it with a rack and used it for commuting and touring for a couple of years.

Every once in a while I'd bring it out and other riders would ask me about it - this is when I learned of the Bridgestone heritage and Grant's philosophy on bikes. The more I learned the more I looked at the RB-2 as a sort of classic bike and started to appreciate it more. To keep it current, I swapped out the aging components with Ultegra 6600. The original wheels took a beating over the years, so I swapped them out earlier this year. I currently ride it anywhere from 50-200 miles a week and it does well on long solo rides or fast group rides; most of the other riders in the group rides are on full carbon with brifters and I really can't say this bike holds me back from staying with them. It's not light, weighing in ~22 lbs, but then again, I could afford to lose a few pounds myself. 

Enjoy the bike - I will serve you well for years.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulrad9/3925410327/" title="IMG_3305_small by paulrad9, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/3925410327_0cabf634cf_o.jpg" width="800" height="561" alt="IMG_3305_small" /></a>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful example....well done...


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

If you want to learn about Grant's philosophy and originality of the Bridgestone bikes, I suggest reading their catalogs. They cover everything about the intent of year to year changes, how they selected parts for their bikes, and how to maintain your bike. The complete archive of Bridgestone catalogs from 1985-1994 are on Sheldon Brown's website.

On a side note, I had a pair of those matrix rims that cracked around the nipples too. Even had a hairline crack between two of the nipples  But to be square, they are still being ridden after 4 years like that on a budget commuter I built for the gf.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1988/pages/bridgestone-1988-17.htm

There you go. It shows you what originally came on that bike, should you wish to restore it to original condition. If not then knock yourself out and get some modern components on that classic bike of yours. Either way it's a great bike. I still regret selling the '89 RB-1 that I got for $40 to my nephew (who doesn't ride it anymore  ) but I have plenty of other bikes to ride so it isn't that big of an issue.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Squidward beat me to it. And if you ever want to check out any other Bstone models/years, you can find specs for them on hte same site.

Drops, 600 (Ultegra) was (is) a step above 105, not replaced by 105. I didn`t think they had the 105 level by then, but I guess they did. Yeah, very nice bike. I recently bought an RB-T, which is a great frame, but the components aren`t near as nice as what yours has. Happy pedaling- hope you enjoy it!


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I really enjoy mine. I took a break from road cycling and went MTB for a few years. When I returned to the road a few months back I picked up a RB-1 frame and built it up with some of my used road parts and a few new parts I had to pick up. I really like the ride and the tire clearance. I plan on putting some wider tires on for the winter.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

civdic, that bike is perfect! Did you repaint it?


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

No, I didn't paint it. They guy I bought it from sons friend owned it. He bought it years ago and the story is it hung in a garage. It has a few minor blemishes but overall it looks like it only has a few miles on it. 

The beauty is I run it as an all rounder. I commute and do longer weekend rides. It's got lots of clearance so I can put some larger tires on it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

RB-1s are nice, but have you seen the prices lately? They weren't THAT good. I never bonded with mine for some reason.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh wow that red & white looks sweet! You just need a nice white saddle.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Oh wow that red & white looks sweet! You just need a nice white saddle.



I'm thinking of picking up a Selle San Marco in white. I think it would work and look nice.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

*I own two and love them..*

I bought my first RB-1 in 1990 .an '89 model (Suntour GPX throughout) it was stolen in 2003 and I replaced it with a 1991 model then a 1989 (couldn't resist, it was just like the one that was stolen) I know in the past there has been some controversy about Grant Petersen's bike philosophy...especially on the old forums. Notwithstanding anyone's personal taste these are great production bikes. They are great lookers and everyday bikes to boot, can be outfitted with fenders and racks for touring and commuting or stripped down to the bare essentials for fast rides (Pineapple Bob !!!!). 
Personally I prefer Suntour Superbe Pro on RB-1's with Selle Regals and Nitto Pearl bars 

Enjoy


----------



## BennyBoy (Sep 20, 2009)

Drops said:


> I am new to the road bike communality and was hoping you some of you could tell me a bit about my new (old) bike.
> Here is what i'm riding:
> 
> 1988 Bridgestone RB-1
> ...



That was one of the first true high quality bikes out of Japan. If it's got low use? than you've got a great bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

BennyBoy said:


> That was one of the first true high quality bikes out of Japan. If it's got low use? than you've got a great bike!:thumbsup:




one of the first? in 1988???


----------



## BennyBoy (Sep 20, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> one of the first? in 1988???



Yep! And I believe the RB1 came out in the mid 80's? I cant remember when I bought mine, but it was shortly after I bought my MB1. Later I served a apprenticeship with a local frame builder and then made my own bikes. This is how I know the RB1 was of such high quality while most bikes out of Japan(at that time)were average at best. Over the next ten years, Japan became number one in tubing(Tange), over Columbus and Reynolds.:thumbsup:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

BennyBoy said:


> Yep! And I believe the RB1 came out in the mid 80's? I cant remember when I bought mine, but it was shortly after I bought my MB1.


The 1988 model year appears to be the first for the RB-1, judging by the catalogs. So maybe they first showed up in the fall of '87?

I have one of the bikes the RB-1 ended up replacing, the Bridgestone 550, though they co-existed in the lineup for a year.
.


----------

